# How do these contractors find time to post all day on this forum??



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

What gives? 
You are not bidding work?
You're not finessing customers?
Owners frequently complain of wearing a thousand different hats,
yet there is no shortage of posts on this forum from supposed 'business-owners' who post all day long every day, trashing the working man.

I call B.S. You can't run a business and spend your day here, spouting your crap from morning to night.

The one person I know for a fact who is legitimate, does not post here all day, every day, because his business makes demands of his time such that he can't. So when I hear the same crap, from the same people, all the time, it makes me awful suspicious, that yur a paid spammer, plain and simple.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I can't tell if you are jealous or just a bitter person. I am a business owner and I post here on and off during the day. You have a problem with that.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I am an unemployed journeyman 'lectrician soo.. I will work on my post count as much as I feel like. :thumbsup: Some of the better contractors might, just maybe, be able to multitask at computer terminals in an office, with say an estimate on the other monitor....


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> yur a paid spammer, plain and simple.


Where does one get a job being a 'paid spammer' is the pay good, can I work while just wearing just my Charlie Brown boxers?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes you got me. I am 18 years old living in my parents basement. I don't have a job, probably never will. I am on 114 forums covering everything from electrical, hairdressing, dog grooming, and 12th century french cooking. I spend the rest of my day playing video games.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Those who are truly skilled and truly organized, no matter how busy, can go about their day with an apparent aire of ease and leisure.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

nolabama said:


> “Dammit, Smithers, this isn’t rocket science, it’s brain surgery!”


And I always thought it was rocket surgery. Dumb me.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Bro, when you get a set and decide to get out from your safety blanket let me know.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I text from my iPhone while driving.

Can't wait till the AT&T contract runs out so I can switch to Droid and multi-task too!!

Oh and I don't own a business so it makes it that much easier.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I can say for a fact that nobody is paid to do anything here. This site makes barely enough to pay the hosting bill.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I can say for a fact that nobody is paid to do anything here. This site makes barely enough to pay the hosting bill.


And believe me Marc knows because he is the highest paid around here.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

:yawn:

Somebody's been hitting the liquid courage :drink: or is just in a foul mood.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Blackberry is a disease.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

85 percenters!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think Miller elex woke up on the wrong side of the bed today.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I think Miller elex woke up on the wrong side of the bed today.



What makes you think that, Billy? :laughing:


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Those who are truly skilled and truly organized, no matter how busy, can go about their day with an apparent aire of ease and leisure.



this is true, the most successful contractors I know could post here more than Bob Badger and their business would run as smooth as ever...


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> What makes you think that, Billy? :laughing:


 I don't know...........maybe his bad case of the red ass.:laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> yet there is no shortage of posts on this forum from supposed 'business-owners' who post all day long every day, trashing the working man.


Huh??? Examples please.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> So when I hear the same crap, from the same people, all the time, it makes me awful suspicious, that yur a paid spammer, plain and simple.


Another IBEW worker who hates his job [URL="http://www.mysmiley.net/free-mad-smileys.php"][/URL]


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*..*

Is it a problem if you sit on this site and hit refresh every 12 sec for 15 days staight?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> Is it a problem if you sit on this site and hit refresh every 12 sec for 15 days staight?


I don't know what you mean by that. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I had my brain permanently connected to a dedicated 4g wireless network. I view a pseudo-computer screen that is projected onto the left lens of my safety glasses, operate what you would call a mouse with my eye movements, and 'click' by blinking.

I am posting all day long. Whether I'm roping a house, hanging a little old lady's new porch light, driving down the road, or picking up an order from the supply house.......I'm _connected_, dude.















Actually, what do you care? Are you somehow out something? Does it cost you money? Take food off your table? Keep you from paying your bills?


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Sitting in front of the computer most the day with AutoCAD, spreadsheets, and electriciantalk.com open talking on the phone and sending out e-mails. Two pots of coffee really speeds things up. :w00t:

I don't own the company, just run the whole show.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Actually, what do you care? Are you somehow out something? Does it cost you money? Take food off your table? Keep you from paying your bills?


Yeah, seriously. Who cares?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, seriously. Who cares?


 
*I *do. Especially if the OP is gonna write a book. I wanna know what chapter I'm going to be in.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I got my post on over the holiday but I'm back at work now. So no more daytime shenanigans on ET for me. It felt weird to be back at work after not working for two weeks.

:thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> *I *do. Especially if the OP is gonna write a book. I wanna know what chapter I'm going to be in.


You'd have to write a whole book on your posts.
:whistling2:
:thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> *I *do. Especially if the OP is gonna write a book. I wanna know what chapter I'm going to be in.


I think you and myself will have at least a couple chapters each. :blink:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> Is it a problem if you sit on this site and hit refresh every 12 sec for 15 days staight?


New posts, User cp, New posts, User CP.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I think you and myself will have at least a couple chapters each. :blink:


 
You and I could rival the printed OED.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You and I could rival the printed OED.


You guys oughta just get a room.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JayH said:


> You guys oughta just get a room.


How do you know we haven't? :whistling2:


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

OMG!! Where the hell is that green gagging smiley????


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JayH said:


> OMG!! Where the hell is that green gagging smiley????


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Heh heh heh

I'm such a troll. :laughing:


And seriously, could we take the civility up a notch on this board?

Times are tough, it sucks.
It will get better though.

How we act now, when the chips are down, that's who we are. Next time you have an incendiary thought, say it just a little bit nicer than you are feeling it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> .......And seriously, could we take the civility up a notch on this board?..........


 
Yea, how 'bout we try that? 




miller_elex said:


> ..........yet there is no shortage of posts on this forum from supposed 'business-owners' who post all day long every day, trashing the working man.
> 
> I call B.S. You can't run a business and spend your day here, spouting your crap from morning to night..................that yur a paid spammer, plain and simple.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> And seriously, could we take the civility up a notch on this board?
> 
> .


 
right on


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> What gives?
> You are not bidding work?
> You're not finessing customers?
> Owners frequently complain of wearing a thousand different hats,
> ...




Poster has a Point. We Must admit.:whistling2:

I've thought the same.

But I don't follow names etc. (too much like high school,I Can't be bothered)

I did check the post times-- (for this post) most here are after business hours.

However,I still agree. (hope all my spelling and grahmer is correct)

Carry on Ladds.


----------



## Thomps (Nov 27, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> And I always thought it was rocket surgery. Dumb me.


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THNPmhBl-8I

well, it's not exactly brain surgery is it?!


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Those who have time are proactive managers/business owners, those who don't are reactive managers/business owners.

Reactive people spend all day putting out fires, Proactive people put them out before they start, this is how we have time.

For the record, I am not a business owner _*yet.*_ Give me about two or three more months and that will change (I'm almost there).

Where I currently work I have plenty or screen real-estate to have just about any application running:











(Ok so maybe I only have two 30's but you get the idea)


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

We're always trying to lessen the gap between technology and man, we're actually having a meeting later today to decide if we're going to go ahead with the full head replacements, I imagine 100% integration should allow me to dramatically increase my per day post count while simultaneously estimating 15 projects.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I got my post on over the holiday but I'm back at work now. So no more daytime shenanigans on ET for me. It felt weird to be back at work after not working for two weeks.
> 
> :thumbup:


 
Must of been a couple of weird paydays,too!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You found me out I am a ski bum with a penchant for posting in forums I know nothing about. 6 hours skiing yesterday in 8" of fresh powder, 12 hours today and 4" more of snow. I'd still be skiing but my legs are spent and the fog set so thick we couldn't see the chair lift in front of us, so off to bed and more snow tomorrow.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Must of been a couple of weird paydays,too!


I get paid every other week, so it was one weird Friday but it wasn't that weird cause of auto deposit. Actually I used up some of my PTO plus holiday pay so my next check will be a normal 80 hours worth.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

brian john said:


> You found me out I am a ski bum with a penchant for posting in forums I know nothing about. 6 hours skiing yesterday in 8" of fresh powder, 12 hours today and 4" more of snow. I'd still be skiing but my legs are spent and the fog set so thick we couldn't see the chair lift in front of us, so off to bed and more snow tomorrow.


That's friggin sweet.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

brian john said:


> You found me out I am a ski bum with a penchant for posting in forums I know nothing about. 6 hours skiing yesterday in 8" of fresh powder, 12 hours today and 4" more of snow. I'd still be skiing but my legs are spent and the fog set so thick we couldn't see the chair lift in front of us, so off to bed and more snow tomorrow.


After reading that I don't ever want to work another day in my life.
:whistling2:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> You found me out I am a ski bum with a penchant for posting in forums I know nothing about. 6 hours skiing yesterday in 8" of fresh powder, 12 hours today and 4" more of snow. I'd still be skiing but my legs are spent and the fog set so thick we couldn't see the chair lift in front of us, so off to bed and more snow tomorrow.



Your a very talented but sick man.

More snow and your happy!!!?

I'm in my 48th yr of hibernation!!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

leland said:


> Your a very talented but sick man.
> 
> More snow and your happy!!!?
> 
> I'm in my 48th yr of hibernation!!


When I am at the beach I want it hot and when I am in the mountains skiing I want snow.


----------

